

When it comes to failing remember one thing... - tobin
http://tob.in/post/35820550652/when-it-comes-to-failing-remember-one-thing

======
dlf
I don't put failing and rejection in the same category. Failing means you
couldn't accomplish what you set out to do. Rejection means that someone else
doesn't believe enough in what you're doing to bet on you. It could be a
failure to communicate on your part, but it could also just be something else
completely random, especially when you're talking about a highly selective
accelerator like YC.

To me, rejection is almost a non-event. If you're doing something worthwhile,
you're going to see a lot of rejection. Not everyone can get on board with
what you're doing. That's okay. Other people will get what you're doing and
believe in you (unless you haven't shown anything... gotta give folks a reason
to believe in you, after all).

That said, I understand your point (learn. move forward.) That much I agree
with.

~~~
tobin
You're spot on that it's more rejection and not really failure. Like you said
"learn. move forward." and that's exactly what I'm doing.

(: I'll be back!

